# Hawaii Marriott Ko Olina - 12/27/2015



## jdking (Nov 14, 2015)

Marriott Ko Olina 

2 - bedroom week starting 12/27/2015 thru 01/03/2016. 

Call John at 301-807-8184 or email me at John.d.king@jhu.edu


----------



## jdking (Nov 22, 2015)

Still Looking.

I Have a backup hotel, but would love Ko Olina


----------



## jdking (Dec 7, 2015)

Still looking!!!

Jdking@jhu.edu


----------

